# Knockdown over existing paint?



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Gough said:


> The biggest issue will be dry-time differences between painted and patched areas causing visible differences in the texture. If it were me, I'd prime all the walls and ceilings.





PrecisionFloors said:


> I was afraid somebody would say that.....sheesh that's gonna suck. Prime before texture and after...correct? I'm gonna spend more in primer than paint :laughing:


You should rent an airless paint sprayer and the small texture rig.:w00t:
This is key too. Don't try and ventalate the room before you knock it down. 
Keep the room sealed up until you knock it down. Wait till it's almost dry before you knock it down 
on the primed surface or it's going to smoosh out to much.
Good luck! :thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Hey guys, couple of questions about the current project going on the home-front right now. First off, this is my house not a customers so it ain't gotta be perfect. That being said I'm a perfectionist and am more than willing to do it right.
> 
> I'm painting the new to us house prior to moving in. The drywall is (imo) pretty rough shape. Nail holes galore, multiple diy re-paints complete with runs/drips everywhere, etc. If i wanted flat/smooth walls there would be tons of skimming involved. The wife and I both agree that a knockdown finish is acceptable and probably less labor. All rooms that would be textured are flat except for the master which is an eggshell/satin.
> 
> ...


Waiting to hear from you...........How did it go?...........mmm....Must still be working on it. Whole house is alot of work!


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Big Shoe said:


> Waiting to hear from you...........How did it go?...........mmm....Must still be working on it. Whole house is alot of work!


Haven't really started yet...been busy with paying work :laughing: Waiting to have a few days off in a row so I can get it over with..i hate nothing more than workin all day on other people's houses and then all night on mine. I'm gonna start preppin it tomorrow though. The wife also informed me she only wants the main living areas and halls textured - not the bedrooms/baths/laundry/kitchen. Sometimes waiting has its advantages :whistling:....not that she would ever change her mind about anything


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Haven't really started yet...been busy with paying work :laughing: Waiting to have a few days off in a row so I can get it over with..i hate nothing more than workin all day on other people's houses and then all night on mine.* I'm gonna start preppin it tomorrow though*. The wife also informed me she only wants the main living areas and halls textured - not the bedrooms/baths/laundry/kitchen. Sometimes waiting has its advantages :whistling:....not that she would ever change her mind about anything


The good thing is, once the prep is done the rest is easy!:laughing:


----------

